# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  فيراري جبارة بقوة 730 حصان

## دموع الغصون

*فيراري جبارة بقوة 730 حصان


كشفت فيراري عن طراز جديد مزود بمحركات "V12" والتي تُعد بديلة للسيارة "599 GTB".


الفيراري "F12 برلينتا" والتي يمكن أن يصبح اسمها الرسمي "F620 GT " تُعد أقوى سيارة طرق أطلقتها فيراري، وذلك لأنها تحتوي على محرك "V12" سعة 6.3 لترات، ينتج قوة 730 حصان وعزم 690 نيوتن.

وتتميز السيارة بأنها اقتصادية في الوقود أكثر من السيارات السابقة لفيراري بنسبة 30%، كما أنها تحتوي على ناقل حركة بوحدة قوابض تعشيق ثنائية تم تعديلها لتتناسب مع أداء المحرك لينتج عن ذلك تمكن السيارة من الانطلاق من سرعة الثبات إلى 100 كم/ساعة في 3.1 ثانية، ومن 0 إلى 200 كم/ساعة في 8.5 ثانية، فيما تصل سرعة السيارة القصوى 340 كم/ساعة.

وإلى جانب الأرقام المبهرة السابقة فقد تم تمكنت السيارة أثناء اختبارها في حلقة سباقات فيورانو من تحقيق رقم إكمال دورات أسرع من أي سيارة فيراري تم إنتاجها من قبل. 

أما من حيث مظهر السيارة الخارجي فالسيارة تستكمل الخط التصميمي الجديد الذي اتبعته شركة فيراري مع الجيل الجديد من السيارات الذي دشنته بالسيارة "فيراري FF"، وهو نتاج التعاون بين مركز فيراري للتصميم وشركة بينيفارينا، ورغم كون مظهرها عصرى، تقول الشركة إن شكلها متأثر إلى حد ما بسيارات فيراري السابقة ذات المحرك الموجود في المقدمة.

وبالنسبة لشاسيه السيارة وجسمها، فقد توصل مهندسو التصميم المعدني بالشركة إلى فكرة استخدام 12 معدنا لصنع سبيكة جديدة على عالم صناعة السيارة، وهو ما نتج عنه زيادة 20% في قوة بنيان السيارة مع تقليل وزنها إلى 1525 كلغم فقط، وهو أقل بحوالي 70 كلغم من السيارة "599 GTB".

أما من الداخل فقد تم تصميم مقصورة السيارة لتصبح فسيحة بالنسبة لسيارة كوبيه ومريحة، وتحتوي المقصورة على عدد من التفاصيل المصنوعة يدويا فيما توجد العديد من منافذ الهواء المصنوعة من الألومنيوم وألياف الكربون إلى جانب عجلة تحتوي على العديد من الأزرار التي توفر الراحة لقائدها.











*

*


*

----------


## فيروز

روعة وكتير قوية ولونها لامع

----------


## محمد العزام

تصميم اكثر من رائع ومواصفات ممتازة 



مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 


الله يرزقنا متلها احكو آمين 




*

----------


## الوسادة

*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال شو هادي يا حبيبي و الله مش مصدقة و الله بتجنن عنجد 


يعني غير إنه شكلها حلو عجبتني سرعتها و كيف بتنط من سرعة لسرعة أكبر بألف مرة بوقت قليل جداً لا يذكر 

أنا باليوم اللي أركب فيه هالسيارة 


فتحتي المواجع يا دموع*

----------


## &روان&

يا الله كتير حلوة ولونها بجنن
   شكرا دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يبعد عنك الوجع الوسادة الله كريم و إن شاء الله بتجيبي متبلها لو حابه 

روان مشكورة على المرور 


منورات صبايا

*

----------

